# AFX Speed Steer Truck Overpass a Success!



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

One flaw of the original Aurora AFX Speed Steer overpass is that it was too low to allow the truck to go under it. It took two months, working off and on, making a lot of mistakes along the way....but I finally built one that works. Raising the height of the overpass also meant lengthening it - I realized that after my first attempt to make one and the truck got high centered.I used the entire original overpass, but had to cut it in the middle at both ends to add an extra 1 1/2", build support material for the new road, and "guide" rails and billboards so that way the trucks wouldn't fly sideways off of the track. I am really pleased with how it turned out.

Here is a link to the video: 






and some pics I took during the construction process, which include the initial failure: 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

Jim, can you explain how you increased the height? I understand how you lengthened the track, and why you did it. Your track looks really nice, especially along the sides.


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Carlos:

If you look at the pics on my flickr site, you will see a photo of the support structure to lay the top ramp piece. This was the second attempt, as the first attempt was too low for the trailer to clear and the slope was too steep, causing the truck to get high-centered. There are photos of that, too. Unfortunately, I did not take photos of the first stage.

The materials used were styrene sheets of plastic, made either by Squadron or Evergreen. 

I didn't realize when I started this project how difficult it would be. It seemed so simple, but was extremely frustrating and time-consuming. I had to take a break away from it for that reason. I always try to finish what I start, so, for better or worse, this was going to get done. I am glad I only needed one....I wouldn't want to make another....too many man hours.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Jim, that is sweet. You do some amazing work.


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

Oh, I see. When I looked at it earlier I didn't realize you made on completely new, for some reason it looked like you modified an existing overpass. Now it makes sense, you made one from scratch by using the original as a guide. Great work!!


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Carlos:

It wasn't completely new - about 60% is, though. If you look at the before pics, you can see the grey portion of the overpass that came with the Ultra 5 criss cross. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16689343762/

Everything in white is the stuff that I added.


----------

